# Anyone use a Pak-o-bird?



## Bryony2205 (Jun 12, 2010)

Was thinking of getting one of these for Benji as he loves being in the car/outside and thought we could drag him along for beach/forest walks.:2thumb: 

Just wondered if anyone has one or any experience of them as I gather they are a bit hard to get hold of in the UK and I don't know anyone with one so before forking out to get one fron America, I thought I would see what advice there is. 

Cheers


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Here ya go.......Buy Pak-O-Bird Travel Carrier Small from Northern Parrots, fast UK delivery

Not cheap though! :gasp:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I know of people using them with African Greys and enjoy being able to take the grey along with them. Everybody says how much their parrot enjoys them too.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd love to see someone walking around with one of these on there back :roll2: even better...
"The detachable straps are fully adjustable so that Pak-o-Bird can be worn comfortably as a back pack * or on your front. *" :lol2:


----------

